# Lost ,nova scotia dtr male . East anglia



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

45998
Status Lost
Registered 06 Dec 2012
Name HARVEY
Breed Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever
Gender Male
Operation Neutered
Age 
Build Large
Colour Ginger with white feet-pink nose
Tail Full
Marks & Scars Pink nose, hazel/orange eyes, small white patch on chest,very thick ginger coat,wearing red agility 
Tagged Yes
Microchipped Yes
Tattooed Yes
Date Lost 06 Dec 2012
Where Lost West Somerton, on Burnley Hall Estate fields, Norfolk.
Lost In Region East Anglia
Lost In Post Area NR29


----------

